

Engine yard rails in the cloud - reefboy

anybody used rails in the cloud?  thinking of using it for an app that will be small, may have spikes from twitter traffic.<p>opinions about engine yard rails in cloud vs other systems?<p>much appreciated.     J
======
jdg
EY's cloud services are great. I'm using it for Boxcar (<http://boxcar.io>)
with a decent amount of traffic. The ease of adding additional instances make
it an excellent service. Should you need it, their support guys are sharp.

If you're by chance already familiar with their filesystem layout, you'll feel
right at home. If not, no worries - it's not hard to figure out where things
persist at. You can write your own custom chef recipes if you have any
requirements outside of the standard "here's the list of gems and *nix
packages I need installed."

I've used Heroku in the past for "toy" projects, since it's just so damn easy
to get something online. It's just lacking, though once you end up doing
anything outside of the norm.

------
mbrubeck
I've only used it for a toy app, but <http://heroku.com/> (a Y Combinator
company) is by far the easiest way I've seen to deploy an automatically-
scaling Rails app.

